# T S Dover-the very last one.



## T S Dover (Oct 7, 2010)

Well here goes I'm sticking my neck out! I'm announcing a new project to save T S Dover and make her operational again-to hell with the cost -myself and colleagues are going to give it a go. I've already spoken to our amenable Able UK friends and they are willing to cooperate with an an appropriate preservation group with aims that centre on a 'mutually advantageous' arrangement.
Yes I know the vast problems with flag registration and all the new regulations-but it's just down to money and recessions are always the best back drop for these kind of schemes.Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## T S Dover (Oct 7, 2010)

So are we going to allow her to go the same way as Manxman and Lincoln Castle?


----------



## Markramsgate (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...ormer-Sealink-Ferry-TSS-Dover/188667974494250

If you are on Facebook, please join this group, look for updates and help save the TSS 'Dover'!


----------

